# Summer Storage



## Bayman0625 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey just wondering if you guys have any tips for summer storage of your snowblower? I am guessing a fuel stabilizer wouldn't be a bad idea. The dealership is telling me to out the battery on a trickle charger as well. Any suggestions if you don't own one of those puppies? Is it better to just disconnect it for the summer altogether? Any suggestions/tips would be appreciated.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't believe in trickle charging batteries for long term storage, it sulfates the plates. I believe in trickle charging batteries that are being used on a regular basis.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd just disconnect it in case there's some residue draw on it. Or you could start the machine up every 6-8 weeks. Won't discharge that fast outside because it's summer so no need to bring it inside.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't have a battery on my blower but use a float charger that only charges if the voltage drops, Works great on the motorcycle.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Bayman0625 said:


> Hey just wondering if you guys have any tips for summer storage of your snowblower? I am guessing a fuel stabilizer wouldn't be a bad idea. The dealership is telling me to out the battery on a trickle charger as well. Any suggestions if you don't own one of those puppies? Is it better to just disconnect it for the summer altogether? Any suggestions/tips would be appreciated.


I would suggest draining the fuel from tank, tossing it in your car, then running the engine on whatever fuel is left in the carb until it stops from fuel starvation. Many owners manuals state that you should remove fuel for long term storage, mention the effects of gas with ethanol content, and some even exclude carburetors a fuel lines from warranty consideration due to the effects of ethanol

After it stops, and while it is still hot, change the oil, grease up anything that needs grease, such as the auger zerks, removing the shear bolts/pins and spinning the augers as you force in the grease to make sure it is distributed, then reinstalling the shear bolts. Oil anything that needs oiling, touch up the paint scratches, 

Check the transmission area lube gears/chains if any, and check for possible replacement parts required such as rubber drive disks, belts etc that you can order up and install in fall, then put it to bed. 

I toss an old bed sheet over my machine because it lives in a garage where quite a bit of sawdust gets produced. Sheet lets it breathe, but keeps the dust off sort of.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Skutflut hit on basically everything. 

I will say that maintaining the battery on a trickle charger is the best course. Modern smart chargers, desulfate batteries automatically if nessesary, and will maintain a battery indefinitely. 

Warm weather is much easier on batteries then cold. You'd probably be fine just leaving the battery since they don't discharge as fast in warm weather. Also there is no worry of a deeply discharged battery freezing and damaging a cell. 

Trickle charger.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

drmerdp said:


> Skutflut hit on basically everything.
> 
> I will say that maintaining the battery on a trickle charger is the best course. Modern smart chargers, desulfate batteries automatically if nessesary, and will maintain a battery indefinitely.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.... BUT make sure what you are using is a "maintainer" and not just a low voltage charger.... A Maintainer will shut off if the battery is up to full charge... a trickle charger will continue to charge the battery and will boil it dry if not watched closely.....

The Maintainer works for me on my motorcycle, ole lady's car over winter, and lawn tractor also.....

Done this for 20 yrs..... works well..!!


----------

